# Fall:( (Rearing and Bucking)



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey.

Well today I took another fall off Chinga (3rd fall of him). But today it wasn't my fault. Please don't go calling Chinga bad or anything he just had a bad day. So anyway we were riding round only at a trot not a gallop....

Then he put his ears back and reared I grabbed his mane and lent forward so he didn't go over backward, once he had landed he bucked and bucked and bucked till I came off. Although when I came off he stood there with his rains dangling above me.

Although I didn't expect him to be well behaved as he hadn't been ridden in five days. But now I don't know if I want to get back on him just yet. My dad is saying that I should get on him other wise he will learn bad habbits like that is a way to get me off. I've always been taught that way but I've never had a fall like this.

Maddie XOXOXO


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

i would get his back checked out as it sounds like he is in pain..... is the saddle fitting correctly????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

yes the saddle does fit correctly and he has been riding in that saddle for over 6 weeks and hasn't had a problem with it. Im 99 percent sure he was scared of something and the other one percent is he was just being a dog.

Sometimes Chinga just has a bad day....or a very bad day.


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

i know how you feel my horse does a drop.... take off... buck. when he gets spooked, i would definitly say take a step back, get on and walk him til he is quiet relaxed and swinging in his step... those ears flopping to the side. and remember to breath and keep your self relaxed... i know when i'm not relaxed my horse feels it and finds something to spook at. and then move up into the trot and if he spooks don't react by shouting at him. just carry on or go back to the walk and start over. but the best thing is to get back in that saddle. 

good luck i will be thinking of you


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

(Oh god here come the tears again)

I was talking to mum about it and she is going to try and lunge us. Mums never lunged a horse so I'm going to show her how to do it. But I don't know if I want to get back on him tommorow because I am going to have a friend there.

Well this is really stupid I know but anyway. I was crying for 20 minutes because I couldn't believe that Chinga bucked me off. I know all horses might buck but if you had seen the bond between Chinga and I you would understand what I mean. 

Whenever I get there in the morning as soon as he hears the car he is at the gate waiting for me, Im the only one who can ride him he just does little circles for everyone else because I "accidently" turned him into a one person horse because when he was being naughty doing little circles and backing up and running into tree's I was the one that rode him through it.


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

oh chingazmyboy... please don't cry ... you'll get me going just now. i think tacking him up and showing your mom how to lunge him sounds like a great idea. then get on him, he'll have had a little time to play a little and get a buck out of his system before you get on him. just do baby steps and even if you only sit on him for 5 minutes thats fine, just remember to end on a good note. for you and Chinga.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea I now know he was scared not that he was playing up because of a few reasons:

A) He has NEVER reared
B) He has never bucked me only the little buck of exitment
C) We were trotting and he reared.


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

there you go... your trust reinstalled in your cute baby.... you can do what ever you set your mind to. Good luck


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I know Chinga wouldn't try to hurt me. He thinks he is a little pony. Ah wrong there Chinga your like 15.2 hands high. He is scared of a little pony Punkin who beats him up. *cough cough* two bites *cough* *cough*and a kick. 

16 More Falls Till Im A Good Horse Rider Though


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Chingaz... I completely understand... you get used to the way things are and you just can't imagine your horse doing something to you... recently I shattered my right leg because my safe as mare panicked... my balance was half the reason I ended up falling (she's caught me completely off guard and I didn't pull myself together as best as I should have)... but I still fell off. Ironic when it was Evo who had been the arrogant horse to ride earlier that day. I think it shocks us more when we get into that idea that it won't happen and it does.
Please don't blame yourself, accident's happen hun... just thank that you came off clean enough not to break yourself. Remember the GOOD things with your horse and you'll be more than fine once you're back up and working through the nerves!
All the best!
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Thanks guys, I feel worse now because if he was scared and Im 99% sure he was scared why wasn't I awake to notice this. In my lessons I ride a horse who freaks at a hose or anything when he is in a scared mood. So I should have been awake. I could have helped him ride throught it. I mean a car back fired right next to Chinga and he didn't freak also my friend touched an eletric fence and screamed really loud right next to him and he didn't freak._

_I think it might of been the neighbours dogs but I used to ride him at his old owners place and there were two dogs that I used to ride him with there and he didn't seem to mind._


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you're being too hard on yourself.
Yes there are things we could have done to prevent falling off... if I had better balance for one, I most probably would have been able to stay on Honey and calm her down. Instead I fell... but at least now I know what I need more work on.
Sometimes our horses spook at things we wouldn't expect them too... my "idiot" of a gelding (I label him that affectionately lol) doesn't spook at the normal stuff... instead he recently was on a road ride and had train tracks to cross, new places to go and he spooked at _a blimming letterbox that had mail sticking out of it_. I'm not sure any of us could be completely prepared to react if our horse spooks at something we are even thinking of. 
Don't over analyse... if he's not sore and he's spooked at something, you can get passed this. You don't need to hold his 'hand'... but he does need to know that you are there to help if he spooks.. and to calm down instead of going bronco.
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I've decided I am going to get back in the saddle no matter what tommorow. Because if I don't ge back on he can learn thats away to get me off. I understand we don't have to go galloping around the paddock a million miles an hour we can just trot (Neither of us like walking)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I've got to go now (mum wants me of the computer) but I will let you know how tommorow goes if you like?


----------



## bexandponies (May 11, 2009)

ohmyitschelle said:


> my "idiot" of a gelding (I label him that affectionately lol) doesn't spook at the normal stuff... instead he recently was on a road ride and had train tracks to cross, new places to go and he spooked at _a blimming letterbox that had mail sticking out of it_.


Maybe JD and Evo are related Chelle cos he spooks at letterboxes too yet cars, trucks, motorbikes etc dont even make him take a 2nd look! 

Todays disaster was the hose that is currently lying across a part of my riding area cos id been filling my mares water..... JD NEVER rears, he can ocasionally buck but he has never reared yet today over something as silly as the garden hose he FLIPPED his lid! I was so unprepared for his hissy fit that he almost made me hit the dirt! He was up on his back legs and didnt want to come down again! thank god i had a quick reaction time and flicked my feet out of the stirrups and jumped/half fell off! I wasnt impressed but it just shows that you can never can be prepared for a horses reaction to something no matter how well you may know them


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks, I've decided I am going to get back in the saddle no matter what tommorow. Because if I don't ge back on he can learn thats away to get me off. I understand we don't have to go galloping around the paddock a million miles an hour we can just trot (Neither of us like walking)


 
Good for you!! Let us know how it goes.
And hey, I love walking... because I know how beneficial it is for my horses.
But I also like schooling, so I bet that's the difference here too :wink:


Beka I didn't know you had an account on here! Lol JD and Evo have got to be long lost brothers :lol: Evo once spooked at a hose lying across the paddock cos I asked him to walk over it... needless to say that the "green snake" was going to eat his legs up and we did some really nice overexagerrated shoulder in to escape!! He did the same thing with Simone, except he climbed the wee dirt mound beside it instead. Idiot. 
So glad Honey is not as airheaded as him! :lol: 
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well It didn't exactly go to well but I think he is sore because, we were troting around after walking for about ten minutes and he felt fine so then I asked him to trot he put is ears back a little bit but he usually does that when he wants to be lazy. So we trotted for about two minutes and then he bucked. The saddle and everything is fine, after he bucked I was going to try again and kick him forward but he kept putting his ears back and head down, he also did this with a squeeze. Now I've lost my nerve with him


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Awh that sucks.  Can you get someone more experienced to ride him? Or get someone more experienced to see if he is sore? Maybe call out a Chiropractor? Don't give up with him!_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Im never going to give up on him I ride a pony Corby who bucks and I can control her when she bucks but she has never thrown me. I can't get anyone else out here to ride him because he just does small circles and backs into trees for everyone else. I was just talking to his old owners and they suggest just to let him relax and chill out so thats what I'm going to do.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I can't get anyone else out here to ride him because he just does small circles and backs into trees for everyone else. I was just talking to his old owners and they suggest just to let him relax and chill out so thats what I'm going to do.


_I'm sure other people as experienced as you, or more experienced could ride him._
_That's the last thing I'd be doing. He needs to be checked out, and if it's just him being naughty he needs to be shown not to be naughty._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

He is just a little bit sore and scared, Chinga won't let anyone else on him. He hates it. I'm just going to take it slow with him. If he is still sore tommorow I will get the vet out to have a look. 

When another rider is on him they can give him as much or as little kicking/squeezing/smaking with the whip as they like and he still won't do anything no matter how experianced the rider.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> He is just a little bit sore and scared, Chinga won't let anyone else on him. He hates it. I'm just going to take it slow with him. If he is still sore tommorow I will get the vet out to have a look.
> 
> When another rider is on him they can give him as much or as little kicking/squeezing/smaking with the whip as they like and he still won't do anything no matter how experianced the rider.


_So you're pretty much saying a professional trainer couldn't work with him? What has he been doing his whole life? It is very doubtful no one else could ride him._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes a professional trainer could work him but every other rider I have had on him including experianced riders could not get him to work. He worked for anyone and everyone at his old owners place but here he doesn't want to work for anyone but me. Well at least out of the people who have been on him.

Personally I want to try to work with Chinga myself. Two days after he came home he was backing me into trees and doing little circles but I spent time working with him in the saddle and just bonding with him it took me about a week but I did it I managed to get him to listen to me. So I'm hoping I can do this again other wise he just misses out on his bucket of food. Chinga gets one biscute of good quality hay plus one bucket of loosen, chaft, pony pellets and corn (This is mixed into one bucket together). If he mis-behaves he misses out on his bucket of food.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Okay, then if you want to think that go ahead. I just don't like people saying there horse is a 'one person horse', when that's just what they want to think. -ends this part of conversations- _

_I still think you should get him checked by a Vet/Chiropractor before you try to work with him again. If it's un-characteristic, I'd be worried._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I am worried but Chinga has a bad day sometimes and decideds he isn't going to work. This is going to sound really stupid but I can tell if Chinga is sore or not because of the way he greets me if he is sore it will be ears back and walking away from me or trying to push me over when I give him his meals. 

I will also have a look at him myself by feeling him over, and getting my dad to check him as well (My dad grew up with horses). Im going to give him a few days rest, by just walking him around on a lead rope.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Okay that's cool. It's just that you've said a few times he's just a bit sore, or you think he is sore. Good luck with him.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

A horse will always work better for the main person who rides them... its just because of the bond one horse may have with it's owner/rider... but it should still work for another person in some manner. My best mates horse is AMAZING to ride, if you know the right buttons to push, and as much as he's so lovely to those who ride him, when his "Mummy" gets back up, he deals to her for putting someone else on him. My wee mare was backed and started by myself and when other people started hopping up on her she couldn't handle it at all... its was something her and I shared, no one else. But I persisted, and she finally realised that it doesn't matter who is in the saddle, she has to show respect to that person (she was never dirty, just wouldn't allow them to mount her without side stepping... as if to say "Hey! You're not Mummy!").. and they have to give respect back to her too.

I personally don't think a horse just suddenly turns "bronco" and does bucking and rearing in one session without a reason. He could have been geniunely scared, but it sounds to me he's sore. SO many people go "oh no, the saddle fits he can't be sore" (not saying thats what you're doing here)... but if my horse does something and I can't relate it to something I've personally done... I go through a list... are they sore? If they are, eliminate. The saddle could fit... but the muscles where the saddle sits could be sore... its very common that they can become sore like that. Has he taken a fall in the paddock when you haven't seen and put something out? Very likely... horses are good chiropractors themselves, every time they roll they realign their spine... but it doesn't take much for a niggle to become a problem.. most horses start off just lightly sore, and because they don't show us the signs, we continue on till it's really sore and they just have to go "OW!!! Get... off!" Of course, some horses react more dramatically than others. 
If he's not sore, then is it a behaviour thing? Walking over eggshells isn't going to help, believe me I've had my fair share of sidestepping issues because I was scared with my gelding. I suggest if you're not confident, get some advice from someone more experienced, even on the ground. They could also determine whether Chinga is sore too.
Please don't just "give him a rest." It's important for the muscles to keep active, even if you just walk him. I've been taught by a professional chiro who has told me thats the best medicine... you stop those muscles, they get stiff and that's when the problem begins to mount higher... Walking is not only beneficial but will keep the muscles nice and loose.
I hope this is of some help to you... don't be discouraged love, it's alright to get help, even if your boy is a little disturbed by other people.
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ohmyitschelle:

I am not going to just dump him in the paddock Im going to give him a few days rest, by just walking him around on a lead rope. 

He was scared when he reared and bucked as I've said a few times. Because we were trotting and thats when he reared, I've also said Chinga has never bucked (unless its a small buck of exitment) and never reared. Although he did give me a very small buck once when he was playing up, but for him the buck is a last result, he will do little circles back me into trees, not move, put his ears back before he even pretends he is going to buck.


Fire Eyes: 

I know your trying to help but this is the way I am taking your advice it is good advice but it makes me feel like you are attacking me the way your saying it and also it makes me regreat even putting this up and asking for peoples opinions. This may not be the way you are trying to say it but thats just the way Im reading it, Im sure other people will read it completly differantly.
Also I rode him in the same saddle at his old owners place and they helped me put it on him. They can tell if a saddle fits correctly as well. 


Everyone:

I have said this many times but I'm just going to say it again, I will never hurt Chinga deliveratly.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ohmyitschelle said:


> A horse will always work better for the main person who rides them... its just because of the bond one horse may have with it's owner/rider... but it should still work for another person in some manner.


_ I know most horses do work best with there owner as a pose to multiple different people on them. I was just saying it is unlikely that a more experience rider couldn't get Chinga moving. It's the same with my mare, she gets very skittish with other people on her, but as long as they're experienced and know what they're doing they can ride her. _
_I don't like people saying no one else is capable of riding there horse._


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Fire Eyes:
> 
> I know your trying to help but this is the way I am taking your advice it is good advice but it makes me feel like you are attacking me the way your saying it and also it makes me regreat even putting this up and asking for peoples opinions. This may not be the way you are trying to say it but thats just the way Im reading it, Im sure other people will read it completly differantly.
> Also I rode him in the same saddle at his old owners place and they helped me put it on him. They can tell if a saddle fits correctly as well.


_I'm sorry it came across that way but if you think about it, an experienced rider would be able to ride Chinga. They may not know how to get him moving at the start, but part of being an experience rider is knowing how to get a difficult horse to move._
_And the other advise I gave is also just trying to help Chinga, don't take it the wrong way._

_That's the problem with the internet, peoples words can be taken as if they're said in a harsh way, when intended as a piece of advise._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not trying to say no one else is capable of riding my horse. But the riders I trust and know that I would even consider letting him ride are more experianced then me and what I'm trying to say is they can't get him to work for them.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I'm not trying to say no one else is capable of riding my horse. But the riders I trust and know that I would even consider letting him ride are more experianced then me and what I'm trying to say is they can't get him to work for them.


_Okay then. But I was more meaning a pro. Like trainer/riding instructor._
_But yeah, doesn't matter. _


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes but in my opinion a pro can't do much more then I can with him, and what I do with him is just spend time with him and take it slow


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow.
*Fire Eyes*, I was agreeing with you... and simply showed examples. You are correct, a horse should at least be able to be walked and trotted by another individual than it's owner. Depending on level of experience, more or less could come from the situation.
Chinga... don't be offended. I wasn't trying to make you defensive, you know your horse best. I didn't say you were "dumping" him either. 
For a horse who hasn't bucked or reared before under saddle, his reaction does make one think towards being sore. You yourself have said he seems sore. My gelding had never reared on me before either, but he did and turned out to be sore in behind. I'm not saying Chinga wasn't scared, it sounds that he was, but its not the main cause now. And who's to say that when he bucked/reared, he didn't throw something out then... with a rider on his back, along with the gear. It can happen... especially when the adrenaline from a spook kicks in, they can throw themselves awkwardly... I don't know how many times my old mare had landed sideways after bucking, but a couple of times she threw herself out doing that!
I'd still get him checked out... but if you feel a few days rest is appropriate, and you did say a vet would be called if it persists, then it sounds like you're on the right track!
I just reread my previous comment and found nothing to be attacking so if you did feel I was, I apologise, but all I said was to think of why he did it, why he's still not the same, and what needs to be eliminated before it's left down as a behavioural thing. It's a logical thought pattern that as riders we all take. 
I wish you all the best.
x


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Oh sorry, I got defensive a bit fast ey? I interperated wrong, my bad! Haha._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

No I didn't say you where attacking me I said Fire Eyes was, but now I've re-read it it makes more sence and I understand Fire Eyes was and is just trying to help.

I think he may of hurt himself when he went from a rear straight into a buck. Also I know you didn't mean the word dumpng but I was just trying to say Im not going to put him in his paddock for rest Im going to walk and trot him round on a lead rope. 


I don't believe it was a behavioural problem but somedays he just gets a little grumpy and has pretended he is going to buck, but never acctully done a full buck. 

Sorry for all the confusion and thanks for the advice.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _Oh sorry, I got defensive a bit fast ey? I interperated wrong, my bad! Haha._


Thats okay, I guess we both got a little bit confused. I am also a tiny bit protective of my horse.....um yea just a tiny bit.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Lol!
Dude, we all get protective of our horses. People know not to mess with me (like when I haven't asked for help) cos I don't take lightly to being accused of doing things wrong in situations where comment is not needed.
Lol. I don't get rude, I just shove facts in people's faces... but I'm not afraid to admit where I've done wrong either, so I guess that's a good thing.
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm the same as you OMIC(Ohmyitschelle). I have to go now anyway, but thanks alot for the help and I'll let you know how tommorow goes!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_****, I go away to finish my maths homework and you post lots! **** you guys! Haha._

_ChingazMyBoy, I get so protective of my horse too haha. It's the whole, protective mother thing.  Of course I wasn't critizing your horse at all, I've seen a few pictures, he's quite a cutie. _


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

looks like you'll have to put your thinking cap on , to figure out this one. good luck my throught are with you


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> yes the saddle does fit correctly and he has been riding in that saddle for over 6 weeks and hasn't had a problem with it. Im 99 percent sure he was scared of something and the other one percent is he was just being a dog.
> 
> Sometimes Chinga just has a bad day....or a very bad day.


Being "afraid" of something is no excuse to act in a way to purposely get you off. If you are 100% it's not something that is causing him pain, I would get yourself a trainer or someone with a lot of experience who will work thru this problem with you. What he did, sounds like something the horse I owned a few years, would have done. It was a behavioral issue and he was dangerous.

Be very careful when riding him, you are fortunate you didn't get hurt.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I have to add to this... what your horse is doing sounds exactly what my horse did [who im now selling] Never in my year of owning her had she ever done this even when I first broke her but She [literally] for no reason took off at a gallop and started bucking rearing and just twisting! I checked her over pressed over her back and checked every limb out and even got a 2-3rd opinion! Nothing was sore. And it was an agressive get the hell off me kind of thing! Very dangerous and I decided I didnt want to deal with a horse I could never fully trust in saddle! I love that mare with my whole heart but She needs to go to someone who has the confidence and experience to get her working again.

Just kinda wanted to get that out there.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Chingaz - giving this horse some time off will not help, it will only stay the same or add to the problem. If you are too leary to get back on him I suggest you get him out and lunge the snot out of him without tack on. While moving at a walk and trot check him out to see if he looks off. If he is good, I would throw some tack on and keep going. You will get tired of spinning in circles but keep going!!!! Make him walk trot walk trot walk trot - throw a bunch of reverses in there, rinse and repeat. Make sure he is responding to your cues. Get him to canter a few times, again watch the way he is moving. Once he is good and tired I would get on him and do the same, walk trot walk trot walk trot, while doing direction changes. Serpentines are a great exercise. If he acts up at all, get back off and lunge some more. If you have a round pen that is even better.

I know you love your horse and are protective of him. But saying only you can ride him is not true. I don't think you want anyone to ride him, which is fine - but it is up to you to address his issues, which is a very big task!!! Being that he has thrown you already and you seem a little leary to get back on him, I would honestly let someone else help you out.

The saying about when you fall off a horse you have to get right back on didn't come about for anything. BUT never put you or your horse in harms way. If you are afraid there is NOTHING wrong with that, fear is our way of keeping us safe. But PLEASE get someone to help.

The main thing is he needs to be worked if he is okay. If he isn't, or you don't think he is get a vet out to look him over. My honest opinion is that he has some bad habits that need addressing.

PS What kind of bit are you using???


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^ Excellent post, agree 100%.

You said earlier that you think he hurt hemself when he went from the rear to the buvking, so why do you still not want to get him checked out? That seems like the logical step...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but just wanted to add. A horse being scared is NO excuse for rearing/bucking. A horse natural instinct is flight, a horse who is scared will try to get away from the scary thing. that's fine. But if you horse stayed in the same (roughly) spot and reared and bucked, then I would be 99% sure that is wasn't spooking, it was a bad habit developing, him being nasty OR (most likely) he is sore.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Shawneen said:


> Chingaz - giving this horse some time off will not help, it will only stay the same or add to the problem. If you are too leary to get back on him I suggest you get him out and lunge the snot out of him without tack on. While moving at a walk and trot check him out to see if he looks off. If he is good, I would throw some tack on and keep going. You will get tired of spinning in circles but keep going!!!! Make him walk trot walk trot walk trot - throw a bunch of reverses in there, rinse and repeat. Make sure he is responding to your cues. Get him to canter a few times, again watch the way he is moving. Once he is good and tired I would get on him and do the same, walk trot walk trot walk trot, while doing direction changes. Serpentines are a great exercise. If he acts up at all, get back off and lunge some more. If you have a round pen that is even better.
> 
> I know you love your horse and are protective of him. But saying only you can ride him is not true. I don't think you want anyone to ride him, which is fine - but it is up to you to address his issues, which is a very big task!!! Being that he has thrown you already and you seem a little leary to get back on him, I would honestly let someone else help you out.
> 
> ...


 
Great post, I was trying to say it like that haha!
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats he is adorable you should see him now his coat shines in the sun and its so cute! I walked him around on his halter today and he did very well I walked him in the paddock I came off him in and when we got up the end of the paddock he got scared his ears went back and wanted to go back to the other end of the paddock, so I would stop walking him let him sniff around and also look around then we would walk on. 

Overall he did very well, and I was happy with him I do believe he did see a snake, I'm not riding him till Sunday so I can talk to my instructor about what she thinks, as she has met Chinga and knows what he is like.

I am using a snaffle bit (that he has used his whole life) I am not changing his bit as he has a soft mouth. Also I talked to the people who have there house right next to his paddock. They have a daughter who is most likely in her twentys who is a experianced rider. She does believe he was scared as well by what I told her. She offered to try and ride him for me if I still have problems with him.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'd definitely have her ride him. It's what's best for the horse.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea, But I'm going to try my walking around thing first just to see how we go, I most likely could handle him and I'm 99 percent sure I could but I would rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

A snaffle is good Chingaz, I was just asking to make sure it wasn't something too harsh that could be causing him to "act up." I still think this walking around business is nonsense. Why can't you at least be lunging him? It is your horse though.

Like someone said before, horses are flight animals and he would have taken off if he saw a snake, not rear up and buck around. This is where I am going to sound mean, but I hope you are grown up enough to handle it. I know you are nervous with him now. I know he is your baby. But you really need to stop making excuses for his behavior and you need to really get on his @$$!!! It will only get worse I promise you. If you have any desire to keep this horse, or not have him turn into a large dog out in the pasture - you need to address the issues you have at hand. It is not hard to fix, you just have to be consistent and stay with it EVERY DAY! You need to first gain some confidence in yourself. Pull your shoulders back, walk with your head up, and go into this thing KNOWING you can do it. 

And don't let just any yahoo up on your horse. If you have a trainer/instructor, have them get on him. Whoever it is, make sure you are there with them, working with them.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree very much with Shawneen and Wild spot. Bucking/rearing are not spooky reactions; they are very naughty behaviors. If your horse had been truly spooking he would have reacted with a forward movement. Rearing and bucking are not forward movements as the horse cannot technically move forward while doing them. Also from reading all of your posts where you describe your horse as 'scared' or 'sore', you are mixing up some signals. To me it sounds like your horse has got your number down and is walking all over you. Threatening, pinning ears, invasion of space, pushiness etc. are not signs of fear or soreness. They are actually signs of aggression and disrespect and should be dealt with as such. 

Secondly, with holding a horse's food is not a good punishment. Generally if your horse misbehaves a correction must be made within 3 seconds or the horse does not compute the behavior with the correction. A horse being naughty while being ridden that does not recieve food later will not think "Oh, so when I'm naughty while being handled I don't get food." That is people logic, not horse. Not to mention you should not withold necessities from an animal that is depending on you. IMO that is one of the worst types of punishment you can do.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> yes the saddle does fit correctly and he has been riding in that saddle for over 6 weeks and hasn't had a problem with it. Im 99 percent sure he was scared of something and the other one percent is he was just being a dog.


How much was he ridden prior to that six weeks? Saddle fit can and does change from the start of riding season to the end of it.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Chingaz, 

Sounds like your boy is quite spunky!

How long have you had him for, just curious? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but you said that you've had the saddle for 6 weeks but also since you got him. I ask because even though you have been working with him quite nicely and gotten him to cooperate with you when you first got him, he could still be in an adjustment period and six weeks is not long enough to really learn your horse. This behavior may be something that he HAS done before and under certain circumstances and you just don't know about. 

It definitely sounds like he has some major riding issues though; backing and circling, and shying away from you in the stall... sounds like my older mare, when she starts to feel the cold. I would have him checked out ASAP, don't stall. He's not spooking; but he might be hurting, or very lazy. But in my experiences lazy horses are less likely than horses in some kind of pain. And it sounds to me like he is trying VERY hard to tell you that something hurts!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Shawneen- Thanks for the advice, I am going to lunge him this morning and if he is going well when he is lunged and is not sore, I will ride him. I do trust Chinga and I know he is well behaved. I do think you guys have got the wrong idea of Chinga from this post as he is not a rotten bad tempered horse. This was the first time he has EVER done this. 

He did not "buck around" he bucked once, I am still going with he saw a snake and the people who know Chinga do agree with me but I am taking everyone's idea's into considiration. 


Mls- He was ridden reaguly but not every day. I have known him for around 10-11 weeks but I've owned him for 6 weeks.

He was alot happier this morning when I went to see him, as soon as he saw me his ears went all the way forward and he stood at the gate let me put his halter on and then just to see if he was behaving I walked him around the paddock and he was pefectly fine I also ran my hands down his back/legs fermly and he did not flinch. So I guess we will see how our lunging goes later on.

onetoomany- The food thing was told to me by a few horse trainers and his old owners suggested it as well. What happenes next time I get on him when he has had not had his grain and stuff? He behaves.

GypsyTally- It is something he has *never *done. I am also friends with his old owners and they know he has *never* done this as well. I know they would tell me if he had acted up before hand like this.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> GypsyTally- It is something he has *never *done. I am also friends with his old owners and they know he has *never* done this as well. I know they would tell me if he had acted up before hand like this.


Understood; but I still think he's trying to tell you he hurts. Take it from a girl who's owned a horse with seasonal lameness for 7 years-- they will do things you don't expect when they're in pain.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

GypsyTally921 said:


> Understood; but I still think he's trying to tell you he hurts. Take it from a girl who's owned a horse with seasonal lameness for 7 years-- they will do things you don't expect when they're in pain.


 
I agree I should get a vet out here to have a look but mum thinks a few days rest will be fine, she isn't a horse person.....


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I missed a post about feed...
With grain yes, they can get kind of spunky or they "feel their oats"
The basic feed that he needs, never keep that from him. It is just like onetoomany said, their attention span is very short. You are supposed to react just about as fast as the bad behavior happens, though when you are shocked it is kind of hard to remember to do it.
Just roll with the punches hun. Horses are a constant roller coaster ride as I'm sure you have seen. Just stick with it and it will all work out in the end.
Never give up


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks I lunged him this afternoon and he was perfect I was so happy with how he was, and he didn't put his ears back once Although I'm not riding him in the paddock I came off him in again! I am so happy he is being so well behaved, all it took was patients and time.

Thanks alot guys I'm really happy that your advice helped. Lets just hope our ride goes as well as our lunging session. I'm going to lunge him and then ride him tommorow!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> onetoomany- The food thing was told to me by a few horse trainers and his old owners suggested it as well. What happenes next time I get on him when he has had not had his grain and stuff? He behaves.


Sorry but there are a lot of contributing factors to how a horse behaves one day vs. how the same horse behaves another day. Horses' brains simply do not work in the manner you are describing. When you are riding at noon and Fluffy misbehaves and you decide not to feed him at six as punishment for said behavior Fluffy does not think "Oh I was naughty around noon today, so that's why I'm not getting fed." Fluffy goes "What the crap- where's my food?" Their brains are very here and now and certainly don't operate the same as a person's. The type of logic used with that type of training is people logic and horses very rarely understand people logic. Sorry that being so off topic but I needed to say it.

Glad everything is starting to look better and good luck.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright leaving the food topic alone because Chinga does understand it so I will continue doing it. Although we hardly ever need it. End of the food topic.

I was working with him this afternoon over two poles lying on the ground and he seemed to really enjoy it, it was only at a trot and I was running with him.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It's clear that you're going to take what you wish to hear from the good advice you've been given.
I wish you all the best with Chinga.
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I am taking everyone's advice into hand, I rung the vet and I'm waiting for a reply. The feeding thing is just how I've been taught from his old owners, and thats what they would do with all their other horses when they where naughty and it has worked for all of them.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> He was alot happier this morning when I went to see him, as soon as he saw me his ears went all the way forward and *he stood at the gate let me put his halter on* and then just to see if he was behaving *I walked him around the paddock and he was pefectly fine* I also *ran my hands down his back/legs fermly and he did not flinch.* So I guess we will see how our lunging goes later on.


ALL of my horses do these things, wether they are in a good mood or not. They are called manners, and any horse who does not do these things consistently needs to learn.

Do you mind if I ask how long you have been riding? Just a question.

I'm glad you have been happy with chinga so far, and that this has only been the first hiccup.

But, it IS a hiccup. I'm sorry, but I have never met a horse whose reaction to something scary, wether it be a snake or something else, is to rear and buck. Some horses stop and look and snort, some blow sideways, some spin and bolt... One of my horses is the stop and snort type, and another is the blow sideways and then look sort. 

Going on the assumption that he was scared (though that is not my opinion in this situation, but hey!); Do you want a horse who will throw you everytime he is spooked? Do you want to be too nervous to ride in a certain paddock because he threw you there? If you can FIX this behaviour, then you won't have a horse like that! You will be able to trust him to have a *reasonable* reaction to scary things, not to blow up. You won't be riding on eggshells and having your heart in your throat everytime he looks at something, and you won't need to walk him around to see how he is behaving. He simply will behave. If you are SURE it is not pain, and truly without seeing your horse you will be the only one here who can judge that, then my advice is to get on him, stat. This problem occurred under saddle, and he is behaving on the ground. So you need to sort it out in the saddle. if it makes you nervous, then by all means have your trainer there with you, or better yet have her on the horse, so she can show you the appropriate reaction and the result of that reaction, and then allow you to try it yourself. 

I really do wish you luck with this.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Chinga, I had read through the majority of what you have posted, and I have somewhat of a grasp of your problem. 

Taking away of food
- I am not sure this is the best way to punish your horse. A horse does not have the same level of intelligence as a human, and therefore most likely won't connect the wrong doing with the taking away of food. I was also taught that no matter what you should always leave on a good note with your horse. So taking away food would just leave your horse that much more hungry. 


What I would like to know is how you are punishing your horse when he bucks, rears, etc. From what I was taught, you always need to punish your horse if he bucks, rears, etc- when riding your horse. 

I would suggest you have a vet come out and do a full vet check on your horse.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I am taking everyone's advice into hand, I rung the vet and I'm waiting for a reply. The feeding thing is just how I've been taught from his old owners, and thats what they would do with all their other horses when they where naughty and it has worked for all of them.


I'm sorry but that ISNT punishment - it is neglect and inhumane treatment. Chingaz google the attention span of a horse. Keeping them from their food ISNT a punishment and whoever taught you that is dead WRONG. You should print some stuff out and prove to them they are wrong. Horses depend on us to care for them since they are not in the wild and can't graze on their own. It is our duty as horse owners to care for them. You cannot control the mind of a horse, let alone any other living thing - so they will act up sometimes. The answer is confidence and trust between the horse and rider. Once you achieve that you will go far. How can your horse trust you if you starve him? Naturally horses graze 16 or 18 hours a day - obviouslly they don't get that being penned up so they need the correct amount of feed per day. I don't see how withholding food from him would make it better, I would think it would make the situation worse, he would be hungry and only want to eat. Don't you get a bit cranky when you are hungry?

End of rant... Sorry, but this is the silliest thing I have heard of. You are young and you need to educate yourself before you believe anything someone says - including those of us on the board. Google is a useful tool.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I'm sorry but that ISNT punishment - it is neglect and inhumane treatment. Chingaz google the attention span of a horse. Keeping them from their food ISNT a punishment and whoever taught you that is dead WRONG. You should print some stuff out and prove to them they are wrong. Horses depend on us to care for them since they are not in the wild and can't graze on their own. It is our duty as horse owners to care for them. You cannot control the mind of a horse, let alone any other living thing - so they will act up sometimes. The answer is confidence and trust between the horse and rider. Once you achieve that you will go far. How can your horse trust you if you starve him? Naturally horses graze 16 or 18 hours a day - obviouslly they don't get that being penned up so they need the correct amount of feed per day. I don't see how withholding food from him would make it better, I would think it would make the situation worse, he would be hungry and only want to eat. Don't you get a bit cranky when you are hungry?


I agree 100%.

Wow...why would anyone ever do that to their horse? Or any animal for that matter.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great post Shawneen! 
I agree 100% with you!

Just because the previous owners did, doesn't mean it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't see why anybody would treat their horse like that. Poor Chinga.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Shawneen said:


> I'm sorry but that ISNT punishment - it is neglect and inhumane treatment. Chingaz google the attention span of a horse. Keeping them from their food ISNT a punishment and whoever taught you that is dead WRONG. You should print some stuff out and prove to them they are wrong. Horses depend on us to care for them since they are not in the wild and can't graze on their own. It is our duty as horse owners to care for them. You cannot control the mind of a horse, let alone any other living thing - so they will act up sometimes. The answer is confidence and trust between the horse and rider. Once you achieve that you will go far. How can your horse trust you if you starve him? Naturally horses graze 16 or 18 hours a day - obviouslly they don't get that being penned up so they need the correct amount of feed per day. I don't see how withholding food from him would make it better, I would think it would make the situation worse, he would be hungry and only want to eat. Don't you get a bit cranky when you are hungry?
> 
> End of rant... Sorry, but this is the silliest thing I have heard of. You are young and you need to educate yourself before you believe anything someone says - including those of us on the board. Google is a useful tool.


 
Completely and utterly agree.
It's ridiculous to withhold food from a horse... and I hope the OP really understands that we get taught things sometimes that are wrong and its best to check things out before just doing it. Tbh it's a little bit of common sense too really, a lot of horse care is just that - common sense.
x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I never meant to hurt Chinga and I will NEVER take his food away again. The only time I give him less food is when he is not being ridden, instead of having one biscute of hay and one bucket of his mix he only gets one biscute of hay and half a bucket of his mix. Other wise he goes insaine.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> Wow...why would anyone ever do that to their horse? Or any animal for that matter.


 
I never meant to hurt Chinga, this is what I was told. I will NEVER do it again!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks guys! I never meant to hurt Chinga and I will NEVER take his food away again. The only time I give him less food is when he is not being ridden, instead of having one biscute of hay and one bucket of his mix he only gets one biscute of hay and half a bucket of his mix. Other wise he goes insaine.


I would just like to add that this (half bucket) was only used because it rained for two weeks and he was going crazy. Galloping around his paddock continuously and it was very muddy and wet in his paddock and I did NOT want him to slip.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

On an earlier page:


ChingazMyBoy said:


> If he mis-behaves he misses out on his bucket of food.


Now:


ChingazMyBoy said:


> I would just like to add that this (half bucket) was only used because it rained for two weeks and he was going crazy. Galloping around his paddock continuously and it was very muddy and wet in his paddock and I did NOT want him to slip.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea okay, I regreat writting that and that did change after I wrote that.


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

I know the feeling. I had three bad falls in a row - one from a bucking colt, one (complete accident) from my trustworthy mare while running poles which broke my arm in a bad way, and then again (while I was trying to regain my confidence from the previous accident) from my older mare who bucked me off. I truly believe she bucked due to uncomfort in her bride. She had been tossing her head that day. Either way, my confidence was pretty shook up! And, as fear works in mysterious ways, I can still ride my older mare and the naughty pony but would have a nervous brake down when attempting to get on my colt - who logically speaking will probably never buck. I've slowing been getting over my fear. It took my best friend just about forcing me to get on and then not let me off again until I could sit on him calmly. He of course, could care less. He was just happy to be hanging out with me. 

I guess my point is, fear stinks but you will ride again! Personally, I think if you can't be relaxed on your horse, you are not ready to get back on. Your fear will transfer to your horse and make him fearful. He looks to you as a leader and if you can't lead in the saddle, keep leading on the ground until you're ready.

Good luck.


----------



## princessnaynay01 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have had the same bucking problem, my boy had been a complete pain and I lost my confidence with him. A girl who used to ride him and has been at uni doing horse stuff offered to come and sort him out. we were out for a ride trotting and all of a sudden he bucked and kept bucking and spining with her until she fell off! she got back on and we had an uphill canter and he was fine. Still trying to sort out in my head why he did this. he is tempremental but has never ever done this before!! not ridden him yet, just lunge but he often throws a small buck when cantering on the lunge cos he feels under pressure. If you figure your issue let me know!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Shawneen said:


> I'm sorry but that ISNT punishment - it is neglect and inhumane treatment. Chingaz google the attention span of a horse. Keeping them from their food ISNT a punishment and whoever taught you that is dead WRONG. You should print some stuff out and prove to them they are wrong. Horses depend on us to care for them since they are not in the wild and can't graze on their own. It is our duty as horse owners to care for them. You cannot control the mind of a horse, let alone any other living thing - so they will act up sometimes. The answer is confidence and trust between the horse and rider. Once you achieve that you will go far. How can your horse trust you if you starve him? Naturally horses graze 16 or 18 hours a day - obviouslly they don't get that being penned up so they need the correct amount of feed per day. I don't see how withholding food from him would make it better, I would think it would make the situation worse, he would be hungry and only want to eat. Don't you get a bit cranky when you are hungry?
> 
> End of rant... Sorry, but this is the silliest thing I have heard of. You are young and you need to educate yourself before you believe anything someone says - including those of us on the board. Google is a useful tool.


Thank you for this - I was sitting here shaking my head and trying to formulate an intelligent response to what was said.....

OP, I know you love your horse and that you do want what is best for both of you. I think, though, that you may not be in the best position to make those determinations yourself - BOTH of you would benefit greatly from some assistance (professional). Also, I think that until you get a firm grasp on the basic things that will help prevent events like today you need to slow-down and backtrack a bit in your work with Chinga. Focus on the ground work and the basics at a walk. When, and only when, you are at 100% at one speed you move up a speed. I know that riding is incredibly exciting and just walking about the field is not the most fun on horseback, but it is those building blocks that create a well balance horse and rider.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys this is really old. We had our instuctor out there a few times with us untill I built up my confidence then I rode with my riding friend there and now Im happy riding with my riding friend hanging around out there but not being my stalker lol.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh and yeah he never gets his food taken away from him anymore. As soon as I read these posts I stopped doing it.


----------

